# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  tempi rimborsi da Unico

## fausto

Ciao a tutti.
Ho presentato per un cliente nel settembre 2010  il modello Unico per il 2009 chiedendo a rimborso gli importi a credito (iva e irpef per circa settemila euro).
Questo cliente sta vivendo un periodo particolare a causa di problemi familiari e ieri mi ha chiesto "quando mi arriveranno i soldi?".
Cosa gli devo rispondere?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti.
> Ho presentato per un cliente nel settembre 2010  il modello Unico per il 2009 chiedendo a rimborso gli importi a credito (iva e irpef per circa settemila euro).
> Questo cliente sta vivendo un periodo particolare a causa di problemi familiari e ieri mi ha chiesto "quando mi arriveranno i soldi?".
> Cosa gli devo rispondere?

  Che faccia conto di non poter disporre di quei soldi.

----------


## fausto

> Che faccia conto di non poter disporre di quei soldi.

  dico 2/3 anni?

----------


## Bomber

> Ciao a tutti.
> Ho presentato per un cliente nel settembre 2010  il modello Unico per il 2009 chiedendo a rimborso gli importi a credito (iva e irpef per circa settemila euro).
> Questo cliente sta vivendo un periodo particolare a causa di problemi familiari e ieri mi ha chiesto "quando mi arriveranno i soldi?".
> Cosa gli devo rispondere?

  Non so se può essere utile come termine di paragone, cmq a dicembre 2011 mi hanno rimborsato un credito derivante da Unico 2008.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non so se può essere utile come termine di paragone, cmq a dicembre 2011 mi hanno rimborsato un credito derivante da Unico 2008.

  Di che importo?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bomber

> Di che importo?

  Poco meno di 500€...  :Wink: 
Vabbè, però la cliente era molto contenta!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Poco meno di 500... 
> Vabbè, però la cliente era molto contenta!

  Ecco perchè gliel'hanno dato in tempi così rapidi  :Wink:

----------


## fausto

> Non so se può essere utile come termine di paragone, cmq a dicembre 2011 mi hanno rimborsato un credito derivante da Unico 2008.

  quindi periodo di imposta 2007?
se è così nel mio caso, unico 2010 per il 2009, arriverà a fine 2013?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quindi periodo di imposta 2007?
> se è così nel mio caso, unico 2010 per il 2009, arriverà a fine 2013?

  Nel tuo caso, dato l'importo, prevedo tempi biblici!!

----------


## fausto

> Nel tuo caso, dato l'importo, prevedo tempi biblici!!

  chiedo scusa se insisto ma dinanzi ad una situazione simile una persona che si trova in enormi difficoltà economiche cosa può fare per vedersi riconosciuto un proprio diritto entro tempi ragionevoli (12/18 mesi)?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> chiedo scusa se insisto ma dinanzi ad una situazione simile una persona che si trova in enormi difficoltà economiche cosa può fare per vedersi riconosciuto un proprio diritto entro tempi ragionevoli (12/18 mesi)?

  Assolutamente nulla.

----------


## Patty76

Aggiungo una nota "positiva" se può essere utile. Credito richiesto a rimborso con  Unico 2009 redditi 2008, quindi a settembre 2009. Importo del rimborso 5.000,00 euro, rimborsato in data 28.02.2012.  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

Date l'IBAN all'Ade, i tempi dovrebbero velocizzarsi.

----------


## Cherie

Per un rimborso unico di circa 1500 euro, dopo aver comunicato all'Ade l'IBAN ho dovuto aspettare 8 mesi... era un unico 2007, rimborsato giugno 2011

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per un rimborso unico di circa 1500 euro, dopo aver comunicato all'Ade l'IBAN ho dovuto aspettare 8 mesi... era un unico 2007, rimborsato giugno 2011

  Da Unico07 a giugno 2011 sono passati 4 anni, non 8 mesi....

----------


## Cherie

> Da Unico07 a giugno 2011 sono passati 4 anni, non 8 mesi....

  si, ho riportato la mia esperienza solo per far notare che ci sono voluti altri 8 mesi, oltre al tempo già aspettato... prima ho ricevuto la comunicazione che mi spettava il rimborso, poi mi hanno inviato una lettera con la quale chiedevano l'IBAN (che è lo stesso da una vita), trascorsi altri otto mesi hanno rimborsato.
Ho avuto conferma dal mio commercialista che il mio non è stato un caso (mi riferisco agli altri 8 mesi), mentre la cosa poteva essere risolta e liquidata entro fine 2010

----------


## Patty76

A me sembra di capire che non ci sia un parametro univoco per i rimborsi...  :Frown:

----------

